# ROMANIA LIGA 1 17.04-18.04



## adyNo1 (Apr 17, 2009)

Gaz Metan - Steaua Bucharest	3.47	3.17	1.93	17.04.2009 - 15:00
G. Buzau - Arges Pitesti	                4.76	3.39	1.61	17.04.2009 - 17:45
U. Craiova - Unirea		        2.04	3.06	3.29	17.04.2009 - 19:45
Farul - CFR Cluj		                4.42	3.26	1.72	18.04.2009 - 13:00
G. Bistrita - Otelul		        1.82	3.21	3.91	18.04.2009 - 14:00
CS Otopeni - Pandurii		        2.71	3.08	2.37	18.04.2009 - 14:00
Poli Iasi - Dinamo Bucharest		4.44	3.27	1.71	18.04.2009 - 15:00
Vaslui - FC Timisoara		        2.39	3.12	2.65	18.04.2009 - 17:30
Rapid Bucharest - FC Brasov		1.71	3.28	4.36	18.04.2009 - 19:30


odds from betexlorer


----------



## A_Skywalker (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm not so good at Romanian football, but the odds for Steaua are high, are they in bad form or their opponents are good.


----------



## adyNo1 (Apr 17, 2009)

Steaua is in a very bad shape and their chairman is in prison .I don't recommend to bet on Steaua right now.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Apr 17, 2009)

In prison for what ?
This looks worser than the bulgarian championship :d
joke. Nothing is worser than that.


----------



## adyNo1 (Apr 17, 2009)

funny story:
Some thieves stolen his car.Becali,Steaua's chairman , send his bodyguards after them.They catched them and bring them back .For a few hours he talked with the thieves, making their morals and then released them without anouncing the police. Now the thieves accused Becali for seizure of persons ) .	Becali is now in police arrest .


----------



## adyNo1 (Apr 17, 2009)

*Gloria Buzau vs Fc Arges* 

Gloria Buzau is the poorest team who played in Romania Liga 1 .They have only 6 points after 24 games.Now they are playing with FC Arges and seems to be another lose for them.They have a catastrofal defence.In this winter they have changed a lot of players and now they have decent strikers.Gueye Mansour(loaned from Poli Timisoara ) and Axente.FC Arges have a good young team but this week they received a big strike .Their chairman,Penescu, is arrested for bribing some referees ,and is possible that Arges will be relegated.(and i heard that is big problems with the salaries now with the chariman in prison). After this news probbably Arges players are affected and the i'm not sure anymore if Arges will win today.Over 2,5 seems to be the best bet here.
*pick*ver 2,5
*stake*:8
*odds*:2.1
*bookmaker*:NordicBet


----------

